# Reg won't fit on Halfords co2 canister



## siddaa1 (9 Nov 2013)

Wondered if anyone could help me please.

I bought an Easy Aqua Reg and solenoid off ebay and have been to Halfords today for one of their 600g co2 welding canisters.

Come back home, and can't connect the two as the fitting on the canister is too small. The reg has a removable bit you take out with an allen key, I've tried this and basically it changes the size but it's still too big. 

I did ask in a previous thread on here if they were compatible and was led to believe they were, only thing I can think is that I now need an adaptor or will have to wait for a fire extinguisher. 

Bit of a nightmare as I've just planted the tank and I need a quick solution.

Any ideas chaps?


----------



## siddaa1 (9 Nov 2013)

From research i think i need a M10x1 fitting, if anyone can confirm this I will check B&Q tomorrow.


----------



## tim (9 Nov 2013)

I think the up regs use either fe or the small pierce co2 cartridges as backup not the 500-600 g disposable bottles, if you have liquid carbon you can supplement with this until you source a fe, you could possibly drain the tank cling film and spray it regularly until you have co2 depending on plant species.


----------



## Andy Thurston (9 Nov 2013)

Machine mart 600g welding co2 is an m10x1 fitting


----------



## siddaa1 (9 Nov 2013)

Yeah I just need to know if you can buy an adaptor to fit the reg and halfords 600g canister.

Many thanks


----------



## siddaa1 (9 Nov 2013)

Think I need one of these SodaStream Adapter | CO2 Supermarket

Will just have to see if I can get one tomorrow from B&Q


----------



## tim (9 Nov 2013)

It takes these disposable bottles http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/easy-aqua-disposable-co2-bottle-p-6185.html not the welding gas disposable.


----------



## siddaa1 (9 Nov 2013)

How on earth do people manage to use the Halfords co2 cannisters, many claim to use them but I don't see how their regs would take them unless theyve got some sort of adaptor.


----------



## siddaa1 (10 Nov 2013)

Problem solved, taking the 600g welding bottle back to Halfords and getting the soda stream bottle from Argos, when it runs out I take it back to Argos and get a replacement for £9.99, sorted and ideal for my 55l tank, the bottle is small enough to fit in my drawers on which my tank is sat. Buy SodaStream Spare 60 Litre Gas Cylinder at Argos.co.uk - Your Online Shop for Sodastream.

The bottles say 60L which I believe equates to 600g anyway.

Sorted and now happy again


----------



## siddaa1 (10 Nov 2013)

F**king sick as F**k, the soda stream bottles dont fit my reg 


Gonna have to go the FE route, what a ballache


----------



## Curvball (10 Nov 2013)

Yeah, you will need the adaptor to get your regulator to fit the soda steam bottle , another £10 or so.


Posted from the comfort of my iPhone...


----------



## siddaa1 (10 Nov 2013)

Ordered a FE due tuesday, will get the sodastream back for a refund.......


----------



## ian_m (11 Nov 2013)

Sodastream adapter.

SodaStream Adapter | CO2 Supermarket


----------



## siddaa1 (11 Nov 2013)

Found them on ebay, I'm probably better off value wise with the FE which will be here on Wednesday, I might get a valve and keep it as an emergency spare when FE runs out.


----------

